# I screwed up bad last night, mixing orders up.



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order. 

Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.

The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

When I have multiple orders, I usually make sure something is either marked on the bags and/or I use the notepad on my phone and use different gig company bags for different orders.

Long gone are the days when I can keep more than 2 things straight in my head. 😒


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I’ve worried about doing that! LOL. Especially once when I had the same name on 2 orders! I keep a sticky pad in my car and if I have multiple orders I write the name and stick it on the bag.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


When I used to do DD, I always put 1st order in bag #1 which I marked with a huge 1 even if it was dropped off 2nd.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


Damn it happens to everyone we're all human. I did it when I first started but now I'm extra careful labeling bags, double checking receipts etc.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

That's one of those things you'll learn from and most likely won't repeat. Oops


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

WAHN said:


> When I have multiple orders, I usually make sure something is either marked on the bags and/or I use the notepad on my phone and use different gig company bags for different orders.
> 
> Long gone are the days when I can keep more than 2 things straight in my head. &#128530;


Why don't you guys have more than 1 of those bags can keep the customers food hot or cold? There's and easy solution there. Make sure it's 2 or more different looking ones so it simple.

Man if I delivered food. I would like 10 of them in my trunk. Take a temp job at a pizza joint and slowly snag them. Those things are expensive.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I had that screw up before. Happens to the best of us


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> *The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me* want to know where his food is.


what did that conversation entail ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


I did the EXACT SAME delivering pizza last night.
Except
Someone else packed the delivery bags.

Still i should have double checked them.
Drove back and redelivered the proper orders.
( freshly remade)
Everyone got extra pizza for free


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Why don't you guys have more than 1 of those bags can keep the customers food hot or cold? There's and easy solution there. Make sure it's 2 or more different looking ones so it simple.
> 
> Man if I delivered food. I would like 10 of them in my trunk. Take a temp job at a pizza joint and slowly snag them. Those things are expensive.


I have 5 of them in different sizes. For others that might be enough but for me I still would then have to remember which bag I put which order in. Also, you can check the order items before you bring it to the door but it's just easier for me to put a sticky note on the bag and be quick and foolproof when doing multiple orders.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> what did that conversation entail ?


He was asking me questions, that DD only knows the answer to. I talked to DD, and they were making it right, but took longer to get Him his food. The Applebee's order made out like a bandit with 3 food orders for the price of one.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

time to get a marker. put it in your pocket . put names on bags


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


IF thats the worst mistake you made all day yesterday ... you had a great day, didn't ya?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

ahhhh...the hazards of stacking orders...I just triple check everything.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I position orders in the trunk based on which will be delivered first, second, third. You might consider trying that. I haven't had a problem with mixing up orders doing it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


shit happens op

but god damn, that dude must have been super disappointed when he got the $23 bag instead of the $60 bag &#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> dude must have been super disappointed when he got the $23 bag instead of the $60 bag


Proves a Law of Physics:
Now, consider the other side of that equation. The guy that got the $60 bag for $23.
"For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction."

Can't please everybody.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Proves a Law of Physics:
> Now, consider the other side of that equation. The guy that got the $60 bag for $23.
> "For every action, there is an equal and opposite reaction."
> 
> Can't please everybody.


That dude would be pumped but it's ridiculous

$60 worth of food is a lot of food
if you got the $23 one you should know immediately that's not the whole order


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> The guy that odered 60+ dollars on food from Chili's, got the 23 dollar Appleby's order. That was my 653rd delivery on Doordash. I was very embarrassed, and tried to swap the orders back out, but when I got back to the first place, they already started eating the wrong order.
> 
> Not only that, they took the right order I bought back and said, Doodash called and will reorder the foods and redispatch, but I will be another 45 minutes.
> 
> The guy that bought Chilis kept calling me want to know where his food is.


Honest mistake, Man. Don't beat yourself up too much over it.

Still, pretty funny scene though.

First customer: "Hey, Bro. [munch, munch] thanks for the Chili's baby-back ribs [slurp-crunch]. Oh yeah, my Applebee's order too? [slurp-smack] Thanks for bringing that back. [crunch-slurp] I almost forgot about that.

Meanwhile, at customer #2's house:


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I once picked up an order for a “Hanna G” at a restaurant. Hanna L didn’t much care for Hanna G’s food choice.
In my defense, it was another driver’s fault. There was only one “Hanna” order when I picked up, another driver had already picked up “my” Hanna’s order. 

The worst mistake I ever made was only giving a customer half his order. It was my last delivery of the day and when I got home I realized the other half of his order was still in my bag. I drove back to the restaurant and re-ordered his other half, and delivered it to him. He was pretty shocked, but when I saw his wife and infant child I knew I’d shorted their dinner, I knew I did the right thing.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I think that hooker was still on your "mind"


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I think that hooker was still on your "mind"


Yes, I would like to have *the cream knocked off the top* from time-to-time. I gave her my card, but I think her boyfriend got his hands on it.


----------

